

Why Facebook Is Winning The Great Tech War In India  - owlmusic
http://www.fastcompany.com/1796532/india-big-tech

======
jaetldev
From first hand experience - one of the main problems toward any significant
growth in e-commerce/e-interactions in India is the lack of reliable visa-
mastercard framework, e-anything/e-payments do not exist. Facebook can make a
bigger dent if they can find an easy way to get people to spend money online -
for people who are wary of online transactions. In that sense I think Amazon
would be a bigger winner in this tech war if they decide to enter the Indian
market

